# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kad ću skroz ostat bez mlijeka?

## iva1602

Prestali smo dojiti malo prije 2.rođendana. Ja sretna,mali sretan,spava od tada čitavu noć... blagostanje pravo.A s druge strane super sam zadovoljna što smo toliko dugo papali cicu. Postupno smo prekidali,prvo ukinuli dnevna a zatim i noćna cicanja,izdajala sam se svega nekolko puta tek toliko da mi popusti napetost, to je bilo prije 3 tjedna... nema problema ni s kvrgama,ni upalama... sad mi iz dojki curi voda... jel to ok? znači li to da će mlijeko tj ta voda uskoro potpuno nestati? Znam za slučaj mama koje su dojile pa su nakon toga još godinama mogle istisnut malo mlijeka....

----------


## Sanela-Naja

iva, N je prestala dojiti negdje u 12. mjesecu - a od jeseni su to bili rijetki podoji..
baš sam sinoć pokušala istisnuti par kapi - nada, presušio izvor  :Wink: 
dakle, trebalo je par mjeseci

----------


## bibai

Ja sam jedna od ovih koje imaju mlijeka i dvije godine nakon prestanka.

----------


## bibai

Ups, 3, a ne 2!

----------


## cokolina

e sad mene brine nesto totalno suprotno; moj jos sisa, sad je skoro 3 godine, ja sam trudna 4 mjeseca, a cini mi se da uopce vise nemam mlijeka, stisnem bradavice i nist ne izlazi, a on i dalje sisa i kad ga pitam jel ide sta, on nekad kaze da, nekad ne, uopce mi nije jasno...zasto sisa ako nemam mlijeka i kak je to moglo nestati ako on i dalje povlaci?! 
jel ima veze sto sam trudna, iako bi onda trebala bas imati mlijeka .... :Sad:

----------


## NatasaM...

oko 16-tog tjedna je normalno da se mlijeko skroz smanji
ako prebrodite ovaj period, jos malo pa ce doci kolostrum, to ce mu biti fino  :Smile:

----------


## cokolina

stvarno? 
mislim, nema problema sto se tice njega, on bi siso stalno :Smile: 
ali mei je cudno kak nista ne izlazi...

----------


## Diami

Ako tek oko 16-og tjedna bude nestajalo mlijeka, onda ne znam kaj bude kod mene ostalo. Sad sam 14tt i jedva da nekaj ima. Al on si cucla i ne odustaje za sada. Baš me zanima kako će dalje ići... Inače ima 21 mjesec.

----------

